# Horizontal Thermocapsuler



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2010)

George should have an <S>adult</S> winemaker’s toy party. This is by far the best toy I have bought so far (floor corker is not a toy, it's a necessity). If you don't have one I highly recommend it. It is so quick and slick you'll wonder why you didn't buy it earlier. Start hinting to Santa now!


http://s909.photobucket.com/albums/...&amp;current=DanaHorizontalThermocapsuler.flv


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

I love mine!!!!!!!!!! Its just another huge life saver on my back. It was my first big investment in wine making.


----------



## Bartman (May 13, 2010)

That's looks like a fun "tool" or toy, but not something I really need.

Ya know, I have never been enchanted by the capsules. I generally get annoyed with commercial bottles that force me to fight through the foil to get to the cork, plus w/o the capsule, I can mark the cork with a marker or pen and read it while it's lying down.

That's handy when you've got 2-3 bottles left of an old kit that are piled in with other "last survivors" that are aging gracefully together.


----------



## u01dtj6 (May 16, 2010)

I love mine too! I got it a few weeks ago from importing one. Does
anyone know the Ferrari website? Do they have one? I've tried looking
before, but to no advantage.


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

http:///www.ferrarigroup.com/english/main_enologia2.html


----------



## harryjpowell (May 20, 2010)

I have a red one here:







It is the bomb, just let it cool before you put it away!! 


Wade you've got an extra forward slash before your www


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

Harry, I agree. No more dripping bottles or pulling out the heat gun and fighting the cord. All of my bottles have always had capsules on them as I think it just makes for a professional presentation. Also with my wine cellar filled up, i am always rearranging bottles to fit more in and with the capsules it makes it so much easier to identify quickly and orderly. 






Somehow it looks much more "professional" to be able to draw the cork from an labeled and capsuled bottle of wine rather than farting some wine into a visitors glass from the box in the fridge. "Ah yes," you say, "this was made from the fine blackberry harvest of 2007 and has been maturing in the cellar for over 2 years". You dust some cobwebs off the label and exclaim with mock surprise that you thought you'd drunk the last of the first bottling some time ago. 
Give them enough psychology like that and they'll drink carpet cleaner if you fancy serving it. Ask the Scotch whiskey industry, they've been doing it for years!


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2010)

Thats what mine looks like also and I wouldnt make wine with out it as I really dont lke 1/2 a$$ing anything, Go big or go home is my modo!


----------



## docjavadude (Aug 4, 2010)

Can anyone here suggest any differences between the stainless steel model and the red version? I've used the stainless one and LOVE it! Wanting to purchase one of my own. The red one is at least $100 less. Any ideas why? Is the stainless one better? It's the only one I've used...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Kayaker, Welcome to the forum. George has the best prices on these and I have boughten two from him. One for me and one for a friend. The red ones are actually coming in a silver/grey color now. This is the one I have and I am very happy with it. you can see it in my first post here. After getting a floor corker this is the best toy I bought!
I do not believe there is any difference except one is stainless and that always costs more.


----------



## docjavadude (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Dan. I appreciate the info and comparison. I just bottled about 15 cases, and the thermocapsuler made the finishing work SO MUCH easier! I feel in love with it. With a birthday right around the corner, and my wife noticing how cool the device is... wish me luck!


----------



## docjavadude (Aug 4, 2010)

By the way, Dan and others, I've been a lurker here for quite a while. I really appreciate the variety, depth, and good spirit of the information shared in this forum.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Kayakers, dont hide behind the screen, come join the party! I have the red encapsular and have had it for years with not 1 problem ever and wouldnt go without it ever again. If mine were to crap out today Id be fully satisfied with it and be on the net with this site buying another immediately! I think if you were in a shop whereoften dampness would be a problem then the Stainless steel one would be the way to go to prevent rusting.


----------

